# Avast startet nicht. Side by Side Konfiguration ungültig



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

*Avast startet nicht. Side by Side Konfiguration ungültig*

Aloah


Ich hab meinen PC eben neu aufgesetzt. Hab alles nötige installiert, inklusive aller Windows Updates.
Habe auch Direct X, Net Framework und die Visual C++ Redisirgendwas aktualisiert. Sowohl x86 als auch x64
Nun bekomme ich beim starten von Avast( Ich wusste nicht welches gratis Antivir da ich grade kein Geld habe) immer folgende Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand helfen? Via Google finde ich nur Lösungen bei denen man einfach VC++ oder Net Framework aktualisieren soll. Das hab ich allerdings schon 

mfg


----------



## buxtehude (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Avast startet nicht. Side by Side Konfiguration ungültig*

nur interessehalber: hast du es mit dem 32bit treiber auch in der beschriebenen reihenfolge probiert? *KLICK*


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Avast startet nicht. Side by Side Konfiguration ungültig*

Jap, hatte deswegen damals schon mal ein Problem und war damals schon auf eine Art Anleitung gestoßen.

Jetzt funktioniert Avast wieder. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das hinbekommen habe. 
Gestern hatte ich den ganzen erforderlichen Kram installiert und auch mehrmals neugestartet, grade wegen den Windows updates. 
Nach dem letzten neustart ging es immer noch nicht also hatte ich es aufgegeben. Heute mach ich den PC an und Avast funzt ganz normal


----------

